# Sermon Series



## Ivan (Oct 7, 2006)

Now that I'm a pastor it seems that I'm always thinking about what God wants me to preach on a Sunday morning. 
Recently, I have been thinking about preaching a series of sermons on the 23rd Psalm. What are some good material, from a Reformed perspecitve. I want to see how others have broke down the Psalm for a series.



[Edited on 10/7/2006 by Ivan]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 7, 2006)

Ivan -- As you probably know  the Treasury of David is a great place to start. 

The following are some sermons on Psalm 23 from the PCA Historical Center Index of Puritan and Reformed Sermons:



> 23:1-6
> Hooper, John, An Exposition of the Twenty-Third Psalm, Writings of Dr. John Hooper, vol. 5 in the set, The British Reformers, pp. 241-289.
> 
> Renwick, James, Lecture II, Prefaces, Lectures and Sermons, pp. 36-40.
> ...



Some of my favorite commentators to consult on the Psalms are: Andrew Bonar, Henry Ainsworth, David Dickson, Matthew Poole, Matthew Henry, John Calvin, John Brown, English & Dutch Annotations, Charles Spurgeon, William Binnie, Henry Law, George Horne, William Plumer, William Gouge, Thomas Pierson and Samuel Smith, to name a few. 

Psalm 23 is a very precious psalm. God bless your labors for the kingdom, brother!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 7, 2006)

Geneva Series - Plumer. He has a wealth of info.


----------



## Ivan (Oct 8, 2006)

Thank you, gentlemen! I'm still working on it and will for some time. Still trying to figure how to break down the Psalm into a series. There are obvious ways of doing it, but I don't want an extremely long series, I'd say six sermons at the most. Apparently the Puritans got many more sermons out of the Psalms since they have WHOLE books on the one Psalm.

Yes, Andrew, a most precious Psalm indeed. The Book of Psalms is my primary devotional work I turn to these days. There are many other works that I love, but the Psalms speak to me as none other work does, especially since I've entered the late afternoon/early evening of my life. 

I thank God everyday for the precious gift of His Word to us!


----------

